# E36 M3 Steering Wheel



## Bogwon (May 31, 2005)

I have a 1995 M3. I'm thinking of buying a M3 E36 Series M-TECH steering wheel (w/airbag). The ad says it comes with the "slip ring". Will I have any problems with the swap? thanks


----------



## Bogwon (May 31, 2005)

It was removed from a 1999 M3.


----------



## TD (Dec 19, 2001)

I put a '99 3-spoke on my '98 M3 when I had it. Work from a good DIY and you should have no problem. Basically, the only catch is regarding how the horn wire connects (you'll have to splice it). The airbag itself just plugs in.


----------

